
Julian Assange Indictment - ryanlol
https://www.justice.gov/usao-edva/press-release/file/1153481/download
======
ryanlol
>Assange agreed to assist Manning in cracking a password stored on United
States Department of Defense computers

This is all there is to it. Assange offered to crack a NTLM hash given by
Manning, and apparently failed.

It certainly didn't take the government 8 years to investigate this, this is
obviously a politically motivated prosecution.

Donate to the wikileaks defense fund
[https://defend.wikileaks.org/donate/](https://defend.wikileaks.org/donate/)

